# A Gale on Lake Superior December 29th. 1994 aboard the Charles Wilson



## Guest (Jan 31, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2pZQTW6v9A


----------



## Bruce Carson (Jun 14, 2005)

Now the 'John J. Boland'.
Her history may be found on Boatnerd.
http://www.boatnerd.com/pictures/fleet/boland.htm


----------



## Bill Davies (Sep 5, 2007)

Fairly typical of the flexing of any large vessel working in bad weather.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

I would've been worried if a ship I was on didn't do that. (EEK)
It could mean I had to make a choice as to which half to sail away on.


----------



## David Williams (Sep 27, 2008)

*Cobh.*

Hi John.
Logged on to view the storm on the Canadian Lake.
Saw that you were from Cobh,so thought that I would
just drop you a few lines,as Ive had many (about 10/12
times)great holidays in Cobh,we came over every year
to fish the fishing festival,in September,used to stay
either in the Commodore or the Rhinne Rhianne Hotel
out along the Cork road(hope I spelt that right)got very
friendly with Donal and Mary Geary who own a Charter Boat
and Mary also used to organise the festival,If you know
them,please give them my regards.I went to the Vindi in
1952 then to sea until 1959 and sailed mainly out of Swansea
on tankers,but did a few trips out from Tilbury and Southampton
on the "big boats",was in catering and ended as second steward.
If you get the chance,please drop me a line.

Dave Williams(R583900)


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

They're known very well in Cobh, with their boat the 'John Buoy'. She on a mooring just out the road from me here off their house.
The Festival still running and great to see it and the fleet heading out each morning... the the odd fella with a sore head after the Commodore..lol
brgds from a cold Cork Harbour
John
http://www.sea-fishing-ireland.com/


----------

